# Two pole saw choices



## Doc7 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello all,

I am a new home owner with about 20 trees in the yard part of the property with various degrees of limbing that need to be done. Also I am in a hunt club and like to cut shooting lanes from my tree stand locations and we need to keep all the roads clear of overhanging brush.

I see a used 2002 Stihl HT75 for 400 dollars and for 550 dollars I can instead get a new Husqvarna 128LDX weed trimmer and a PA1100 power pole saw attachment for it. I can throw in an additional 43 inch boom. For my purposes will this equipment suffice? Is the trimmer pole saw head going to be a lot weaker than the HT75 and that's why they are different by orders of magnitude in new pricing?


----------



## Doc7 (Aug 1, 2016)

Here are the trees I am looking at in the front


----------



## Franny K (Aug 2, 2016)

The extendable ones have a pretty rigid outer tube an an inner tube that is about the same material as a straight shaft string trimmer. Not sure why there seem to be a bunch of this kind of choose from two questions. A 2002 would seem 14 years old by now, those prices are likely more than retail at that time. The extendable Stihl pole saws are now 4mix. 43 inch added pole/drive shaft would seem excessive to me for anything I have seen that comes with a hoop handle and trigger on the pole. Some bike handle brushcutters have more robust tubes however the the trigger is not on the shaft.
Those trees do not look to me like they need much if any trimming. Actually look like sprouts from next to previous trimming. You have to say how high up your tree stand is to know how long a pole saw or pruner is in order. For your roadways and those yard trees a staging on a trailer is one of the tactics I use.


----------

